# Venomous Snake Handling Course Melbourne



## Shaggers89 (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi Guys i am looking into doing a handling course and was wondering if you people would know some good courses and providers around Melbourne 
T.I.A Shags

(Not sure if this is the right place to put this thread)


----------



## Smittiferous (Jun 15, 2019)

Snakehandler are reported to be pretty good.


----------



## jahan (Jun 26, 2019)

http://blacksnakeproductions.com.au.


----------

